# Mid Kent College Chatham December 2009



## Kent-urbex (Dec 19, 2009)

*Horsted, Mid Kent College, Chatham December 2009*

*History*

The site at Horsted, which eventually became Mid-Kent College of Further and Higher Education, was built to be a Government Training Centre but was never used as such. The premises became Medway College of Technology when the Gillingham Technical College in Green Street, Gillingham, moved there. This was some time around 1952/1953. The College closed in July and already getting trashed. This college is one of two which closed because a brand new one was built in Rochester. There are approximately 15,000 students aged 16 years and upwards enrolled at the college.


Front sign






Reception





Information rack





Razzel





Want tea or a coffee?





Theatre 





Another shot of theatre





Old arcade machine





Class room





lecture room




Canteen





Canteen food hall





Map





Science lab





This part of the building was something to do with childcare





Very empty car park




There are lots more images at my website Thanks For looking


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice one, I had been told it was closed but didn't know there was access

Good shots.


----------



## Kent-urbex (Dec 20, 2009)

you also got another college if you go straight past this one and head towards chatham


----------



## historyman09 (Dec 24, 2009)

i want thos networking servers haha cant believe they left that lot behind lol


----------



## shadowman (Dec 24, 2009)

historyman09 said:


> i want thos networking servers haha cant believe they left that lot behind lol



Hmmmmmm, I dont think there is any Cisco kit in that panel, me thinks they have been removed, looks like Cat 5 Patch panels and 3com kit,about 10p worth.


----------



## Kent-urbex (Dec 24, 2009)

visited again since made this thread updated images


----------

